# Chickens and dogs



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I really want these chickens to free range the dog yard and eat ticks... so I am trying to get everyone used to each other. The retrievers are of course retrievers but they have no interest in hurting the chickens... and Shalva a flat coat brought me an escapee chicken the other day... a tad traumatized but none the worse for wear... Natalie however could be a problem as she was introduced to the chickens and went after then with her mouth open and chasing, definitely wanted to chomp a chicken.... I called her off gave her a stern reprimand and we hung out with the chickens for another half hour or so... Meir however is a flat coat and he LOVES his chickens absolutely adores them. He would sit and spend time with them for hours, as would I... 




























and finally my favorite friendliest chicken... hanging out with mom...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank would probably be afraid of them and leave the area,he's afraid of turtles and frog too or would get the zoomies and wreck havoc in the enclosure.

I hope you have success.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Our neighbor (we live in a residential neighborhood) just got 5 chickens. Sadie keeps pacing the fence back and forth because I know she smells them. I almost want to bring her over there so she can see what it is that she is smelling, but I'm so afraid of what she'd do (not that she's ever shown aggression toward anything before). I've even caught her a couple of times trying to dig her way under the fence toward them. 
What do you think Shalva, should I take her over there to meet them? I'm hoping that maybe she wouldn't be quite so curious??


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

ooohhh thats a tough question... I dont know your dog at all... she could end up being more stressed about knowing they are over there and not being able to get them... thats a really tough call... with my dogs they are going to have to live together so I felt it was important for them to see but otherwise I am not sure


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, I know. I'm not sure what to do either. I feel bad for her because their coup is about 30 ft away from her behind a 6ft fence. So she can smell them, probably hear them but doesn't know what they are. I would feel horrible if I brought her over there only to find out she's a chicken killer.
Your chickens are very pretty though.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Shalva said:


> I really want these chickens to free range the dog yard and eat ticks... so I am trying to get everyone used to each other. The retrievers are of course retrievers but they have no interest in hurting the chickens... and Shalva a flat coat brought me an escapee chicken the other day... a tad traumatized but none the worse for wear... Natalie however could be a problem as she was introduced to the chickens and went after then with her mouth open and chasing, definitely wanted to chomp a chicken.... I called her off gave her a stern reprimand and we hung out with the chickens for another half hour or so... Meir however is a flat coat and he LOVES his chickens absolutely adores them. He would sit and spend time with them for hours, as would I...


Be careful with free range chickens. My brother has chickens in Maine and my cousin has them in RI. Both of them have to keep the chickens in a secure pen with chicken wire over the top. There are a lot of preditors out there. My cousin lost a couple of chicks to hawks and my brother has lost some to foxes. My brother lets his chicks out during the day when he is outside with them and then the dogs help him round them up and put them back. 
Love your photos. Good Luck with your chicks. 
I don't have any chickens but my neighbor does. I don't know why but I haven't had fleas or ticks since they got the chickens. All of their chicks are caged.


----------

